# Noob needs transmission swap help.



## Novanuttz (Jan 31, 2012)

1st post and need help figuring out where to go with this project. I bought my son a cream puff 1986 720 long bed. I am going to upgrade the trans from a 3 speed auto to a 4 speed auto before he heads to college. I seem to fall flat on my face searching the web for info on compatible trannys to fit the Z24 engine. Need help on year make model donor cars to look for. also any mods required to make this work. :newbie:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your trans should be a L3N71B
a 86.5 - 87(I think it was used to 89) hardbody pu has a 4sp which is a L4N71B, I would think they would bolt up (not sure) I would also measure both trans to see if the driveshaft would need to be modified, cross member mountings etc... sorry I am no help, but maybe you can turn up a little more info using the trans numbers...


----------



## Novanuttz (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the numbers Speedo. They help big time! 
Is the bell housing interchangeable from 3 speed to 4 speed?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would think they would be the same, since they used the same engine in the HB pu... They probably went to a 4sp to increase gas mileage, so if anything, I would expect the tail hsg to be longer, but its early and I am still working on my 1st cup of coffee....


----------

